# History of female circumcision



## Elaine Marston (Aug 8, 2011)

What ICD-9 code would be appropriate for a history of female circumcision?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 9, 2011)

Look at 629.2_ codes and see what you think.


----------



## Elaine Marston (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you. You have been a great help.


----------

